# Avatar photo



## jp61 (Feb 27, 2013)

Is there any way I can make it fit better. Not liking bars on the sides. Maybe resize the original 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






thanks


----------



## jp61 (Feb 27, 2013)

It's OK, never mind.


----------

